# Male puppy names



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone had any good names for boy - something bit more unusual 
Thanks in advance


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oscar, Eli, Braden, Bentley, Bronx. hummmm got at theme in mind?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I always had loads of boys names but struggled with the girls, mind you I don't think my favorite names who appeal to anyone else Hanley, Gabriel, Quincy, Duncan, Shay. Good luck look forward to hearing what you decide on.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Frodo, Bilbo or any other hobbit name, because of the hairy feet


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Boy dogs I have known and loved, Moose, Gillis, Patches, Batman (except she was a girl), Kuma (which means bear in Japanese).....Max (also was a girl). I've read that best is one or two sylables with at least one hard consonant.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Ooh think I want something of fluffy cuddly bear theme but something husband will shout liking Kuma


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Paddington


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

My son thinks we should have called ours Dobie after the house elf in Harry Potter - because of the obsession with our socks lol


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

arlo said:


> I always had loads of boys names but struggled with the girls, mind you I don't think my favorite names who appeal to anyone else Hanley, Gabriel, Quincy, Duncan, Shay. Good luck look forward to hearing what you decide on.


Haha - Gabriel! That is unusual indeed for a little dog.

I like Quincy, that has a good sound to it. 


Remember whatever it is will have to be shouted out in the park


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yogi might be a good bear name


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Depends if you want a human name or a sillier name. We went for silly. I do like the idea of Dobi! Shadow is another one we like... Especially as he follows us around all the time! But of course my favourite is Obi-Wan! I like a theme... Thinking another dog should be Chewie... Appt in so many ways!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Chegwin is my current favourite boy name


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Chegwin is my current favourite boy name


And that's why we aren't having male dog Marion. I still like 'Nugent'


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Chegwin is my current favourite boy name


As in Keith? 



Datun Walnut said:


> And that's why we aren't having male dog Marion. I still like 'Nugent'


Wasn't Mrs Pumphrey's pig called Nugent and didn't her deaf gardener constantly refer to him as Nudist


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> And that's why we aren't having male dog Marion. I still like 'Nugent'


Problem solved get two male dogs!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> As in Keith?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Mrs Pumphrey's pig called Nugent and didn't her deaf gardener constantly refer to him as Nudist


 That's bang on Marzi! That's were the name came from - it just stuck in my mind as a great name.

There should have been a prize for you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Chegwin is my current favourite boy name


Cheggers plays pops!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha oooh, clever!


----------



## Frances62 (Aug 2, 2015)

What about Hamish or scooby or Benny


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

After all the suggestions Butterfly any nearer to a decision?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Nope - my husband says he has got one in mind going to see and choose our little man next weekend - will keep you updated


----------



## Theo961 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kai and Crispin means curly hair.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Theo961 said:


> Kai and Crispin means curly hair.


I like these


----------



## Yorkshire Man (Oct 1, 2015)

*Names*

Hi not long ago my wife and I were at a agricultural show and came across a lovely male Cockerpoo called Natcho! Love the name especially as he was the color of one .


----------

